# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Rug: bewegen tegen hernia

## FRANCOIS580

Rug: bewegen tegen hernia

*Rugpijn is één van de meest voorkomende (chronische) pijnen die nog teveel wordt onderschat. Méér dan zestig procent van onze landgenoten krijgt er vroeg of laat mee af te rekenen. In steeds meer gevallen is een hernia de boosdoener. Hoe herken je een hernia en door wat wordt deze aandoening veroorzaakt? Kun je in geval van rugproblemen een hernia voorkomen en wat is de beste behandeling?* 


Chronische nek- of rugpijn komt steeds meer voor. Een hernia tijdig herkennen is dan ook van groot belang. Een hernia is een uitstulping van een tussenwervelschijf die op een nabijgelegen zenuw drukt en zo soms onhoudbare pijn veroorzaakt. Een hernia manifesteert zich meestal in de lage rug. Een tussenwervelschijf bestaat uit verschillende ringen uit kraakbeen, met daartussen een gel- achtige kern die zich tussen de verschillende wervels bevindt en voor de noodzakelijke veerkracht en beweeglijkheid van je wervelkolom zorgt. In deze kraakbeenringen kunnen scheurtjes ontstaan. Daardoor komt de kern naar buiten en drukt op een van de wortelzenuwen in je onderrug. Deze zenuwen lopen vanuit je onderrug via je bil naar je been.

*Prikkelingen in je onderbeen*

Prikkelingen of tintelingen naar je onderbeen en/of je voet, toenemende pijn bij het hoesten, niezen en/of persen zijn de voornaamste symptomen die een nakende hernia aankondigen. Bij een hernia voelt een van je benen meestal gevoelloos aan. Wordt de druk op de zenuw sterker dan zijn spierzwakte, controleverlies over je bewegingen met het getroffen been en zelfs het volledig uitvallen van het been de belangrijkste symptomen.

*Problemen met urineren*

Soms wijzen de optredende klachten niet op een hernia, en dat vermoeilijkt uiteraard het stellen van een sluitende diagnose. Problemen met urineren of de ontlasting wijzen nu niet onmiddellijk in de richting van een hernia. Herken je deze symptomen, dan is de zenuw naar je bekkenbodem gekneld. Uiteraard gaat een hernia gepaard met ernstige rugklachten die vooral uitstralen naar je benen.

*Te zware belasting*
 
De oorzaaken van een hernia werd nooit wetenschappelijk bewezen. Algemeen wordt aangenomen.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

www.leefnugezonder.be

----------


## christel1

François mijn hernia zit in het C gedeelte, tussen C6-C7, blijkbaar minder gekend dan de L-S wervels waar de meeste mensen een hernia krijgen. En ik had niks voelen aankomen, ineens zat heel mijn nek geblokkeerd, was gewoon op de pc aan het werken op mijn werk en ineens kon ik niks meer, zelfs mijn jas niet aandoen of mijn pull uittrekken. Dit is dan wel verholpen door fysotherapie maar hij zit er nog steeds en ondertussen zijn al mijn C wervels van C2-C7 al aangetast, al de discussen zijn slecht en nog altijd de hernia tussen C6-C7, door de arthrose en de osteoporose is er geen enkele neurochirurg die er wil aan beginnen of het zou moeten zijn dat ik echt verlamd ben en niks meer kan, probleem is, ik kan geen 2500 euro per tussenwervelschijf die ze moeten vervangen ophoesten, de therapie is nog niet opgenomen als behandeling voor het RIZIV en als ze er 5 moeten vervangen dan kan ik het echt niet betalen, zelfs 1 kan ik er nog niet betalen en dan is mijn onderrug ook nog eens versleten, daar heb ik een hernia tussen L5-S1 en daar heb ik wel last van, vorige week kon ik geen 500 meter stappen of ik moest gaan zitten, ik probeer wel te bewegen maar het moet ook mogelijk zijn. 
En het wordt weer eens op het roken gestoken, mijn oudste zus heeft nooit gerookt en heeft hetzelfde probleem en dus kan je wel sommige dingens op roken steken maar niet alles. Al mijn gewrichten zijn aangetast door arthrose en ik heb al een heupprothese ook door ostheoporose en bij het minste dat ik val of mijn voet omsla dan mag je gerust zijn, hij is gebroken en bij de meeste mensen is dat genezen na 6 weken gips, bij mij pas na 3maand en dan nog moet ik voorzichtig zijn. En zelfs zonder hakken te dragen heb ik nog prijs als ik mijn voet omsla... tof zelle. Het enige dat ik nog kan doen is zwemmen en wandelen, als mijn rug niet te nijg opspeelt want soms krijg ik na 500 meter wandelen al een doof gevoel in mijn tenen, aangenaam is anders.

----------

